# New here...and have new babies!



## TripMomma (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi, I am Katrina. I'm a SAHM to 4 kiddos (of the human variety LOL,) 3 of them turned 5 on the 12th. They have been wanting their own pet and since I have had rats before I knew they would make wonderful and fun little pets. We brought home 4 baby brothers a couple days ago and have been having fun getting to know them. The boys...Remy (named by my daughter Lily who is a big Ratatoiulle fan) standard ear 8 weeks old...not sure what you call any of their colors or markings though. He has the same Dad as our other 3 but a different mom.  Our other 3 are all 6 week old dumbos...this is Bumblebee  Here is Hiccup  and last but not least Star, not very boyish name but my 5 year olds named them all so poor little guy is stuck with it I'm afraid LOL.  Looking forward to learning a lot from everyone here! Sorry they are a bit big, photo bucket is being slow on resizing them.


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Where did you find such adorable rats? Hiccup is my favorite.


----------



## steeve (Jul 9, 2013)

Wow, they're absolutely adorable! I love the cute facial markings! They're so tiny now, just wait until they grow to be big and squishy.
And 3 kids turned 5? Triplets? Kudos to you for keeping up with three little kids, haha!


----------



## TripMomma (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks! I actually found their breeder on Craigslist. Yes, triplets...it has been a fun 5 years  Does anyone know what you call these guys colors/markings. I have heard terms tossed around but not too sure which applies to our little guys.


----------



## steeve (Jul 9, 2013)

Craigslist saves the day! I got my two girls from there too. Check out http://www.dapper.com.au/whatrat.htm I'm busy with Lagomorphs right now so you check out that page and it'll tell you all about ratty colors.


----------



## TripMomma (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes, it is amazing the stuff you can find on good old CL  Thanks!


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

They're all pretty unusual patterns... my High White sensors are going off but I might be wrong so I'll wait for someone with slightly more experience to make that call. I'm guessing if they're all still alive and kicking that probably the whole litter wasn't HW so they might just be very unusual. The fourth one looks a bit like a dalmatian marked little guy. The color on the first one is beige but I don't know the name for the marking. The third looks like he's maybe a blazed masked chocolate? 
Haha, they are all adorable regardless.  Congrats on the new babies!


----------



## TripMomma (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks! I have never heard this term before...guess I better go Google  Here is a pic the breeder sent me of the 2 (maybe 3) litters that my boys came from. Lots of white on these babies, she did not mention that she has had any problems or deaths...not that she would I suppose. Hmmm. Let me know if more photos of my boys would help get a for sure ID on them. Thank you again!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Adorable boys 

Remy - Beige Blazed Bareback. From the blaze it looks like he's actually an over-marked Variegated. (not a HW marking).

Bumblebee - Black Variegated

Hiccup - Mink? Patch. Can be a high white marking, but judging from the others I'm going with he's not a high white. Can you get some more pictures of him?

Star - Black overmarked Dalmatian (can also be called overmarked masked or patched if you want).

I'm not spying high whites, I'm just spying a ton of variegated rats selectively bred for blazes instead of head spots (very common).


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

LightningWolf said:


> Adorable boys
> 
> Remy - Beige Blazed Bareback. From the blaze it looks like he's actually an over-marked Variegated. (not a HW marking).
> 
> ...


I figured. I'm getting better at turning my unnecessary alarm off.


----------



## TripMomma (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks! Glad to hear I may not need to be overly worried. I did read up on MC and High Whites, so sad. I need to try and get some better pics of Remy, that beige color is kinda hard to photograph, for my limited skills anyway. Here are a couple more of Hiccup...  Another of Bumblebee  And a few of Star     I could take pictures of them all day long I think LOL!


----------



## TripMomma (Jul 14, 2013)

I asked the breeder for a little more info on my boys. She said she wasn't 100% but is pretty sure the Dad of my boys came from a HW mother bred to a naked father. The mother of my dumbos had black hooded mom and dad. The mother of my regular eared boy had a tan self mom and black hooded dad. Here is a pic of the two moms and the dad....the dad is the white rat, the mom of the dumbo babies is the one in back, the mom of the regular boy is the beige girl in front. She said this was both moms 1st litter but that the male had fathered another one or two...no babies have died on her


----------



## mnesson (Jun 18, 2013)

All four of them are adorable! And the picture from the breeder with all of the babies in the bathtub melts my heart! 

All of your boys' markings are outstanding. I am a huge fan of hiccup.  

Good luck with your mischeif!


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I love hiccup he's adorable.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TripMomma (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

Wow!! 4 children under 5 and 4 rats!! Are you super mom??!!  lol

The ratties are all adorable!!


----------



## TripMomma (Jul 14, 2013)

May be just a touch crazy I guess LOL Thanks!


----------

